
Microsoft’s new fluid office document is Google docs on steroids - nilsandrey
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21260005/microsoft-office-fluid-web-document-features-build
======
somecallitblues
I wish they would fix Outlook’s HTML rendering instead.

~~~
nolok
If they can't bother with fixing its broken pop3 and imap implementation...

Outlook might be nice with exchange but I don't understand the people who use
it with non exchange account. It doesn't even work properly for basic
functions.

~~~
httpsterio
works fine for me for both my zoho accounts (IMAP) and Gmail accounts. I don't
even have an Exchange account

------
canada_dry
> open-sourcing Fluid Framework might have sounded surprising five years ago

An awesome trend.

FYI: a nice fluffy intro vid [i] and a preview [ii]

[i]
[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/in...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/introducing-
the-first-microsoft-fluid-framework-experiences-in/ba-p/1345543)

[ii]
[https://fluidpreview.office.net/unauth](https://fluidpreview.office.net/unauth)

------
psadri
Reminds me of object Linking and Embedding. Can’t recall if it was a MS thing
or Mac OS just that it used to crash my Color Classic Macintosh way back when.

------
seertaak
This looks really cool, and it's funny to think that this isn't a million
miles away from the original promise of OLE.

------
nelaboras
I guess they expect the big money in being either the host of all that or the
trusted point linking hosts and clients.

I'm not looking forward to the future where Microsoft knows when I read which
email and puts content (and later ads).

------
theshadowknows
Sounds kinda like the free form style in one note

